# Long time no talk! Looking for new pup!



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

If you're in the Texas area I'd take a look at Katian kennels. *KATIAN KENNEL - Home - About Us

I'm a big fan of their boy Django. She runs him in tests up here during the summer. Definitely verify all clearances are in place and take a look at the pedigree, just like with any breeder. They do have a litter planned for later this year.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

There is a Wyatt (very nice dog) litter on the ground now in TX. 2 puppies available as of 08/18. Check the RTF Golden classifieds


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

The best places to find high potential breedings are the classified sections of Retriever Training Forum ("RTF"), as mentioned by Claudia, and Entry Express. Of course, Jackie Mertens's Topbrass Kennel website should also be consulted.
There is a dearth of FC/AFC goldens at the moment. I can recall only one earning a title in 2016 ... at least so far ... and that would be FC Redd Man ("Chewey"). I know that there's a Chewey litter that will soon be born.
Have fun looking!
FTGoldens


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You know you can't pop in after being gone so long and not give us an update..... No photos??? Nothing???? Seriously??? 

Here's a nice possibility: Grindstone Goldens


----------

